# Hymer Headlight Protectors



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone know what is the correct headlamp protector for the round headlamps on a 2002 Hymer 584? I have checked the forums and had a very useful conversation with Graham at Climair but we still need to track down the model number. Good news is that if we can get them identified and supplied by Climair then they still come with beam deflectors for Europe.
Thanks in anticipation
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BlakeneyPlayer said:


> Anyone know what is the correct headlamp protector for the round headlamps on a 2002 Hymer 584? I have checked the forums and had a very useful conversation with Graham at Climair but we still need to track down the model number. Good news is that if we can get them identified and supplied by Climair then they still come with beam deflectors for Europe.
> Thanks in anticipation
> Rob


Hi Rob,

You know your own model. Is it the same as >>This One<<?

We have a 99 Hymer with the twin round headlamps, and they have to be rotated according to which side of the Channel we are driving on. Speaking from experience, there are no beam deflectors available for these lamps. Are yours the same type?

Jock.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Jock,
Many thanks for your prompt reply and yes it is exactly the same as the one in the picture. I had read on the forums that rotating the headlamps was a very fiddly job as it was difficult to get to the screws that locate them-so do you have a particular method of doing this? We will be using it (only just acquired the Hymer so all very exciting!) mainly in Europe so if we can rotate the headlamps then we will leave them like that until the next MOT-although other posts have indicated that we may be able to get away with leaving them on the European setting.....

Rob


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have tried to rotate the headlamps and have given up. Despite using mirrors on stalks, various forms of screw-driver and a lot of foul language, I have failed to achieve the desired result. So, I use the stick-on circular beam deflectors. I recycle these by fixing them with insulating tape. I have only ever bought one set.

Concerning protective screens, I wrote to Hymer to ask if anything was available and had an apologetic but negative reply.


Philip


----------



## 123574 (May 16, 2009)

I have a B644 and it is very fiddly and you will loose skin and blood - first time I did it was to follow advice from another forum and take front bumper off - and the total job took nearly half a day, second time , becuse I had left the fixing screws slighly loose and purchased a stubby phillips and a right angle drive phillps I did not take the bumper off and it took about an hour. The annoying thing seems to be that they do not just turn after you slacken the screws , you actually have to remove the screws and nearly lift the light out before you can turn it. But it does work the van just passed MOT in UK and also in France 9 ( dont ask why t that is whole other story for another day! )


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to Philip JeanLuc and drjohn and that leads onto the perennial question of where to put the circular deflectors- have you made a template for this and have you used the "normal" ones from Halfords?
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BlakeneyPlayer said:


> Hi Jock,
> Many thanks for your prompt reply and yes it is exactly the same as the one in the picture. I had read on the forums that rotating the headlamps was a very fiddly job as it was difficult to get to the screws that locate them-so do you have a particular method of doing this? We will be using it (only just acquired the Hymer so all very exciting!) mainly in Europe so if we can rotate the headlamps then we will leave them like that until the next MOT-although other posts have indicated that we may be able to get away with leaving them on the European setting.....
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob,

We just managed to scrape through two MOT's on the LHD setting, but was advised not to bring it back again until the lamps had been reset for RHD.
Meanwhile, we had to visit Peter Hambilton's workshop in Preston, (an excellent independent Hymer engineer), for essential work to be carried out. Peter did a modification to both lamps, allowing me to rotate them accordingly, but doing so within seconds, and I am pleased to say, that "my baby" has just sailed through MOT No 7. 

Peejay's photo shows reasonable clearance, which we certainly don't have under the bonnet.
Apparently, these lamps are made by Hella, and were fitted to older BMW 3 & 5 series cars.

Good luck Rob, you'll need it. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Jock,

Many thanks for your post which is both informative and extremely timely as the Hymer is booked in with Peter at Preston (via Nick Legg at Bundesvan where we bought the van and the service has been immaculate).

We will take your advice and ask Peter to do the same modification to the lights while all the other work is being done.

Your post has alone justified the cost of being on the forum so thank you again.

All the very best

Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BlakeneyPlayer said:


> Your post has alone justified the cost of being on the forum so thank you again.


It was a pleasure Rob.

We purchased our MH privately, but through Bundesvan.
Peter Hambilton has the name and phone number of a little CL/CS that customers can stay overnight at.........if you need to.

BTW Rob, would that be "BlakeneyPlayer" as in Norfolk? A lovely wee place. We are off to Sheringham this BH weekend.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Jock,
Yes indeed and I would love to see you there when you visit Sherringham except that I am writing this in Spain so it is a bit of a trek back!. If you go down to the quay at Blakeney have a brilliant breakfast at the Kabin on the quay (a caravan) with Christine. Hope that the weather stays sunny for you as you are clearly righteous!-but don't try walking across the Wash from where you are as that would be just tempting fate.....!!
All the best
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Spain, eh? Jammy sod. :lol: 

Enjoy,

Jock.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

But no MH and you are going to North Norfolk so I reckon that is about equal. All we have here is wall to wall sunshine, very few people on the beach and cold beer and Rioja so all in all I would rather be in North Norfolk!
Rob


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

If it is purely for the MOT and not a long term thing, then providing you mask the beam so that it does not go in the nogo area it will be ok.

My local village MOT man suggested it.
And the van passed 2 years running at another place.

I will see if I can attach a picture, but it is only a section of silver masking tape which incidently the garage put on for me, for a donation to biscuit fund.
That way I knew it would be correct. I took a picture when I got home of both lenses for next year.

When I get to Dover I peel them off.
It is not suggested that this be used on a permanent basis in UK as tape reflects the heat and bulbs can blow
Picture with no background is offside

Ian


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ian,
Many thanks for that and you are lucky to have such a helpful MOT man in the village. 
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I appreciate what your local MOT chap has done, however, the "mod" doesn't alter the direction of the beam from the O/S kerb to the N/S kerb, such as adjusting the lamps from LHD to RHD does.

It's a good cheap way of passing the beam alignment test on the MOT though. Nice one.

I have recently heard that the French Police are being somewhat eager with UK registered vans, with reference to non adjusted beams, but not sure how accurate that is.

Jock.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Rob Jock

Assumed you had a LHD

Sorry if I was wrong, But you said that you were currently in Spain

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

icer said:


> Rob Jock
> 
> Assumed you had a LHD
> 
> ...


I do have a left hooker Ian, and if Rob is buying from Bundesvan, that could well be a left hooker too.

Jock.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Guys, reading this with interest as off to italy in two weeks, 

Can you just buy beam adjusters that stick onto the lights? The 564 is due back tonight but dont like the sound of scrapping knuckles etc!


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> BlakeneyPlayer said:
> 
> 
> > Peter did a modification to both lamps, allowing me to rotate them accordingly, but doing so within seconds, .
> ...


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

r6demon said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> > BlakeneyPlayer said:
> ...


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you! went out and bought headlight covers yesterday after making a balls up of swapping them round!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Ours is a LHD B564 with the twin round headlights too.

On its first MOT the mechanic at Ausden Clark, Leicester, helpfully stuck a bit of black tape on them to get through the MOT. As we spend most of time driving on the continent this was fine - just strip it off on arrival and stick some more on when returning.

Has passed two further MOTs now with same solution.

Harry


----------

